# أكسل شيت رائع من شركة dow



## ضياء جمعه (31 أغسطس 2012)

أعزائي أقدم لكم باقي الشيتات التي تستخدم لتقيم اداء محطات التحلية بمختلف المراحل والوحدات المستخدمة في القياس


----------



## ابوعبدالله العامري (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم وتعيش
ولكن هل يتوفر جدول أكسل شيت لتحديد كمية الماء اللازم لمبنى على أساس عدد الحمامات أو ماشاكل


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdullah.Salem (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اخوي انا بعدني جديد على محطات التحلية وعاوز اعرف من الف الى الياء لو ممكن 
ويكون جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هندسة الأبتكار (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelbaky osman (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا على هذا الجهود


----------



## haider2012 (17 يناير 2013)

شكلرا اخي العزبز


----------



## amroaboaly (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائغ


----------



## osama_sc (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (17 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed sigma (21 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## Ibra2014 (21 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك على هاذا الموضوووع الرائع 
ولكن....
الملف لم يفتح معي ممكن تعطيني رابط او اي طريقه اخرى ... وشكراً لك عزيزي


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## المذود (27 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال بشر (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## waelazzaz (16 يناير 2015)

جزلكم الله خيرا


----------



## karimm155 (27 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا


----------

